# Question for Writing for Cello



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Would it be considered rude to write a piece for cello in the range of a violin (mostly C4 to C6)?


----------



## Nix (Feb 20, 2010)

Only if it's all on the A string. If it was a part that made it easy to shift to other strings high up, it's not too bad. But I'm not sure why you would want to do that... limiting yourself to the amount of textures and sounds you can make seems pretty silly- unless you have a very good reason for doing so.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Yes. It's people like you that make string quartets hate to play new music⸮

(IDK really, this is all just hearsay.)


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

For a good Cellist C4 to C6 is fine but I wouldn't go much higher than that.


----------

